# Love of classical music... for the future 'classic' EV



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thomas Mikl said:


>


Thomas, I am such a FAN of the Wiener Philarmoniker!!! 
It's a family thing, every year since I was a kid, watching the Neujahrskonzert on January has been one of our most trademark traditions!! 

Note for all of ya: putting my own post in offtopic!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Thomas, I am such a FAN of the Wiener Philarmoniker!!!
> It's a family thing, every year since I was a kid, watching the Neujahrskonzert on January has been one of our most trademark traditions!!
> 
> Note for all of ya: putting my own post in offtopic!


 An old dog can teach a younger dog to re-learn old tricks! Mui bien amigo, eso si que es!

Personally, I wish the "relocated off topic conversations" thread would die a slow and painful death! I think that posts like the one above may be off topic in the context of the original thread but they are on subject. Moving a post like this to "relocated off topic conversations" is like throwing it in the trash can, a form of Death Valley. Whoever created this thread is a party pooper and lacks imagination. Therefore, I think a post like this and the one above it should stay in their original threads to add "color" to a rather mundane repetition of boring posts about nothing. If that is not possible, then Michael, I would like to see your post above moved to a new thread in off topic entitled "Love of Classical Music" or something like that. I, for one, love classical music and would like to add to this conversation with a personal perspective, n'est-ce pas?

I have met some amazing amigos on this forum in private conversations. The depth of experience and knowledge is astounding! There is more to this group than a simple love of a world changing car! Talking about Tesla is great. Learning about other people is even greater - sort of like a world exchange group - learning about cultures, perspectives, hopes, dreams, experiences and sharing ourselves with others. How soon we forget all the lessons we learned about "A Fondness for Ice Water!"


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Specific thread created per your wish, @ModFather ... . I do hope it will scratch the itch of many other classical music lovers amongst our team of T≡SLA fangirls & -boys. :rainbow::sunrise::rainbow:

I'll start with a few of my (many, many...) favorites, that I am sure I will be playing over and over on short or long trips in my Midnight S≡R≡NITY... 





















On the question of off-topic conversations thread, while I understand where you are coming from (hence my opening this new thread), it does come in handy and makes sense at times, when folks start to engage in conversations which may have value for the people involved, deserve to be allowed to continue (often for fun & leisure), yet are better relocated so they don't break & confuse exchanges that _are_ on topic in the original thread (that is what a _thread_ should do, no? ). So as often, trying to find the right balance is the best. I do agree that sometimes creating a new, _dedicated_ offtopic is a good practice.

Enjoy the music...


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Of the three composers listed above, Mozart is my favorite by far. Wagner is way too serious and heavy handed for my liking. And Ride of the Valkyries will always remind me of the scene in Apocalypse Now that symbolizes the embarrassing hubris of the United States culture. The scene is a foretelling of what the US has become today. Dog save us!

Now having said the above, my all time favorite classical score is Moonlight Sonata, Movement 1 by Beethoven. I would never play it in a car because I would be asleep in 30 seconds!

I have more to say on this subject, but I need to make a run "South of the Border, Down Mexico Way" on business where I will be entertained by Mexican Classical musicians - Mariachis. In the meantime, drift off into sleep dreaming about your new TM3.


----------

